# mass gainer or Whey protein?



## bcben (Mar 13, 2011)

hey there,

I'm 17 yrs old, still at school, and I am a complete neewbie to this whole area of supplements and working out. Basically I am about 5"10 maybe 5"11, and I weigh between 55-60 kilos( have no muscle on me atall :s), so I'm looking to get bigger and stronger. I eat well all the time, but I can't have eggs and steak everyday, as its not me who decides what to cook. I'm working out now(last 2 months) using free weights, almost everyday, but I'm not putting on much weight. So I've been told by people to use protein shakes or mass gainers to help me (from extreme nutrition), however I'm not entirely sure if I should get the Extreme Whey or Extreme Mass? I'm not really sure what the difference is, so any help on any aspect of my regime and what to get appreciated


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

personally I always advice on the protein then add your own carbs such as oats, blend it, job done, my own afternoon shake is protein, eggs, yogert, oats and a banana, also after training you need a simple carb with your protein so then you would add glucose....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ben, get a tub of Pro-6 and a tub of Carbs, this would give you 30 drinks of 50g protein and 75g carbs or 50 drinks of 30g protein and 45g carbs.

You could easily increase the carbs by adding in some oats which would lower the glycemic load even further and mean the drink would be giving you *9* time released protein sources.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Follow what Extreme recommends. You can't go wrong then. You may think "oh, its his business so he will recommend them supps" but so does everyone else who uses them


----------



## bcben (Mar 13, 2011)

well i was sorta a bit too hasty and i bought the mass gainer before i saw these posts, but I've been trainining for about a week and it seems to be helping as I've gone up half a kilo, but this includes eating alot too! My biceps seem to be a bit bigger and they seem firmer if that makes sense, but maybe im being very optimistic here. ty for the help and I'll probably be trying the pro-6 soon, just to see what suits me best.


----------



## paauggiee (Mar 9, 2011)

be careful with mass gainers - if you analyse the contents in any detail you'll find that they're nearly all just a mix of fat and sugar. You'll put on weight all right - but not the kind you're looking for.

IMO you'd be much better of following extreme's advice.


----------



## funkyboybrett (Apr 11, 2011)

hi, am new on this first msg,i dont even know am in the right bit lol but any way iv started 2 take extreme build and recover.one in the mornin and then one after a work out.i work out every day 2 diffrent mussles.how long do i stay on extreme build and recover for? i think ur meant 2 come off it for a bit coz of the creatine again am not sure.

thanks guys brett


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

paauggiee said:


> be careful with mass gainers - if you analyse the contents in any detail you'll find that they're nearly all just a mix of fat and sugar. You'll put on weight all right - but not the kind you're looking for.
> 
> IMO you'd be much better of following extreme's advice.


I'll second this . The same thing happened to me when I started.


----------



## oldgit (Mar 31, 2011)

as much whole fresh food as possible-supplement with a multi-vitamin and after workouts have a protein/carb drink-


----------



## bcben (Mar 13, 2011)

@paauggiee hey there cheers for the advice! Its been month or more since I started my new routine. I've been working out about 3-4 times a week using free weights, as well as some cardio now and there. Im taking the mass gainer after each workout and sometimes each morning with either milk or water( it tastes nicer with milk but water is alot easier to drink i find). Overall i have put on over a quarter of a stone: i don't seem to have put on any fat and im able to do more reps of heavy weights after each week, so i hope that it is muscle. but i do have a very quick metabolism so that may prevent piling on too many pounds of fat. But I am going to buy one of the protein shakes from extreme to compare for this month so update later! Btw it has 8.6g of fat per 100g and 38g of protein for the mass gainer


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ben, don't you think training 3-4 times per week at this stage is perhaps too much? What kind of routine are you running?


----------



## bcben (Mar 13, 2011)

I do free weight exercises every other day with a break in between so, Monday workout: Flat Chest Presses and flies, lateral and front raises, Concentration and bicep curls. Tuesday workout: Cardio, where I go for 1 hour run, and then crunches and situps. Wednesday workout: I rest because I play sports at school on that day anyways. Thursday workout: Triceps Extensions and french presses, then work on my legs, squats etc. Friday Workout: I just do abdominal exercises. Saturday and Sunday workout: I see how I feel and its whether i can be bothered, but generally just do cardio. When working out I generally do a weight that I can do about 8-12 reps with and I do about 3 circuits of the exercise, gradually moving down a weight each circuit. Im not sure if this is a lot or little, but im generally always giving the different muscle groups a day of rest or more. any suggestions would be great!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Train with weights twice a week, full body workouts. Train hard and rest harder!!


----------



## Peacemaker (Jun 6, 2011)

No foods contain actual whey protein. (edit: whey protein can be found in protein powders, protein bars and some drinks) However, many foods do contain high levels of protein. Here are the most common types of high protein foods:

Lean red meat (20% protein)

Chicken/turkey (20% protein)

Fish (20% protein)

Eggs (6-8% protein)

Cheese (10-30% protein, but high in fat)

Whey protein is a good for the weight gain.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought whey protein came from the whey part of cheese??????


----------



## Kilby108 (Jun 30, 2011)

dont be too worried by what paauuggiee said about gainers having too much fat and sugar most nowadays are pretty good. Two brands id recommend based on actual study of them and usage, are Internation Protein - Extreme Mass (It has very high quality protein etc) and Inner Armour - Mass Peak (This is possibly the best as it has for a 173g serving only 2g sugar, and if u take less on avg it has 0.5g of sugar. and fats are approx 2g at the very most.


----------

